# Barbus hulstaerti



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Found this fish in a magazine and was wondering if anyone has a picture of this fish and knows the conditions for it?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Pictures
Info


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah I have seen those pictures but I wanted to see some macro shots of the fish looks like not a lot of people have them yet suppose to be the next fish to get.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Didn't think people have ever heard of this fish oh well...


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've certainly heard of them (and am keeping alook out in case they arrive over here!) but haven't found too muhc info on them yet.

There is this;
http://www.fishchannel.com/setups/freshwater/new-fish.aspx
Nice pictures here, http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aquarium/barbus_hulstaerti.htm

Found a bit more info:
http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/news_article.asp?id=1033
http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/fish_detail.asp?id=1216&fishType=tropical#
Seems they are a little demanding in their requirements.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Just a suggestion, but when asking about a rare species (or really any) it's best to be specific in your questions. When you asked for photos, you didn't state that you wanted only macro shots, and honstly trying to find any macro pictures of any animal is a hard thing to ask for. 

I'm personally trying to get my hands on this species and it's been very dificult. Should be considering that it hasn't been imported for something like 20+ years! If you are lookig for more information I found plenty of it by doing searches with Google. Lots of stuff on breeding, water parameters, etc. and it wasn't difficult.


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

Just fyi: until recently, this fish was available from Rehoboth Aquatics: http://www.rehobothaquatics.com/stock.htm


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

those are awesome looking little fish!

I like these guys too: linked to them through the google page given above:
http://www.u2u.idv.tw/stone/htm/TETRA/Poechilocharax weitzmani.htm


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

wait, this may be even cooler! http://www.u2u.idv.tw/stone/htm/TETRA/Stipodon sp Red.htm

just amusing myself, hehe.


----------

